# Video Capture app?



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm looking for a way to capture video of my screen, to help promote an app that I've been developing. Problem is, the apps that I find in the Play Store say "Doesn't work with the Galaxy Nexus", and that's the only Android device I have right now. (At least, the only one that works 100%. My only other one is a Droid 2, which has a touch screen that works sometimes and not other times.)

Does anyone know of an easy way to capture a video of what I'm doing on my screen on my GNex?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I know ScreenCast can record videos of the screen, but I don't know off hand what the GNex CPU chip is. I know video recording on Tegra-based devices don't work and that is a known problem.


----------

